# De facto/ spousal options.....



## dublingal (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering would anyone be able to offer advice on this.... Have applied for a sponsorship visa through work but this has been denied as the nomination is not valid. We have sought the advice of a migration agent and they said the appeal process probably wouldn’t work as there are no grounds to appeal. The company and the job were knocked back so we’d have to lodge 2 sets of appeals. 

I am in a relationship with an Australian citizen and we have plans to get married in Aug 2012 (hotel already booked, church booked etc). We asked her about de facto, she said that we would need to have very solid proof of the 12 months together especially as I’ll have had a visa knocked back already. We would have trouble proving that we have been in a relationship over 12 months though as we didn't live together until March this year although we have had a joint bank account since Oct 2010. We are able to get stat decs etc from people who have known us since we met (July 2010).

We are thinking of moving the marriage forward and having a registry office ceremony here before my bridging visa ceases. With that visa they don’t need the 12 months relationship- they just need to know the relationship is genuine and joint bank statements should prove all of that.

I spoke to my case manager and she suggested that only some visas can be applied for after I've had a bridging visa for over 28 days but she is unsure if defacto/spousal are part of this.

Any help that anyone would have would be extremely helpful......


----------



## marieburke83 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

Have u read through the partner migration booklet?


----------

